# Towing a caravan to South of Spain



## 89356 (May 20, 2005)

I have a VW A/S Trooper and I was thinking of towing my 2 berth caravan to the South of Spain---but--when I thought about the route I was unsure which would be best
I would welcome any input from anyone on this dilema
Thanking you
Bluebob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Not quite sure what your choice is. Is it to tow the caravan with a car or use the VW or to tow the caravan with the VW or just to take the VW.


----------



## 89356 (May 20, 2005)

It was my origonal thought to pull the caravan with the VW and when in Spain site it and use it as a base--but when I thought about the Pyrennes I wondered about the inclines and descents I might encounter--hence the reason I was seeking any information that might help me


----------

